# RNK Distributing Offers New Imaginator 3D Printer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you can imagine it, Imaginator 3D can build it! The Imaginator 3D Printer from RNK Distributing (the exclusive worldwide distributor of Floriani embroidery products) offers an exciting opportunity for decorators to increase sales with custom-made promotional products and other novelty items. 

With this 3D dual-extrusion printer, you can create customized gifts and jewelry, Christmas ornaments, costume masks and accessories for Halloween, theme parties, and theatrical productions. Create toy versions of mascots for schools and teams, 3D versions of corporate logos, as well as a wide range of unique giveaway items. The unit uses recyclable PLA or ABS plastic, which also is available from RNK Distributing. 

The Imaginator 3D can create objects up to 8.9" x 5.7" x 5.9" (225 mm x 145 mm x 150 mm) in size. It comes with all the necessary supplies and software to get started. Included is a roll of PLA filament (plastic) and an SD card with preloaded designs so you can start experimenting and learning how to use the machine immediately. 

The RNK website, www.imaginator3d.com, provides all of the necessary free software, inspiration and information to have you printing downloaded designs in no time. The website also has an online helpdesk and USA-based tech support as well as "tips-n-tools" and dealer references. 

For more information about 3-D Printing or Floriani Commercial and its full line of commercial products that includes Appli-Stitch materials, Floriani stabilizers, threads, and more, go to www.florianicommercial.com or call 865-549-5115.


----------

